# 2006 Trek Soho



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

I can't upload the photo rigth now, but I did get a good photo of a 2006 Trek Soho. I saw it at a Trek Factory Demo tent at the MS150 in New Bern NC this weekend.

It comes as a 1x9 with a SRAM X-7 derailer. Bonrtager Select 700cc Disc wheel set with 32cc slick tires. Avid mechanical disc brakes. Top tube has rubber coated sides for leaning up against posts and stuff, and the handlebar design (think old school motocross) allows for a U-Lock to be carried by "dropping in" to the handlebar.

Howerver the real interesting thing is that is has an EBB for single speed or fixed gear use. Nice option.

I didnt't ride it, but it is a pretty neat bike. I think that rep said msrp is $1195. I think that may be kinda steep for a commuter/city bike. But running it single speed or fixed would be cool. 

I will try and load the photo tonight when I get home.


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

I too peeped this bike with my own peepers....it was up in a display so I couldn't ride either. Did it have the stainless coffee cup for the bottle cage?

Soho, the ultimate coffee fetcher


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*Photo*

As seen at the MS150 in New Bern, NC


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

definitely a sexy-lookin bike, and i really wanna take one for a spin. did you see any SL 5.2's in person? my shop has gotten in the new 5.5, 5.2, 5200, but i have yet to see a SL 5.2 in person and have ordered one. if so hows it look up-close?


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

cmatcan said:


> definitely a sexy-lookin bike, and i really wanna take one for a spin. did you see any SL 5.2's in person? my shop has gotten in the new 5.5, 5.2, 5200, but i have yet to see a SL 5.2 in person and have ordered one. if so hows it look up-close?


Yeah, my local Trek dealer - Franklin Street Cycles has a 56cm madone 5.2SL in Midnight Dutone. Looking down from the saddle it looks completely black. Fork looks black with a hint of blue hue to it. Very sweet looking, but not as blue as it looks in the Trek Website photo. I think it looks awesome!

I am hoping to get my 2005 5.9 sent back to Trek to get painted like it. That's how much I liked it.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

wow! thanks so much for that man, you have no idea how good news that is. i'm pumped about this bike to a ridiculous extent, like its hard to do homework and sleep. i had hoped the blue would be more subtle, almost like in the andromeda scheme although i know it's not the same kind of paintjob. i really like the more subtle paint jobs from trek, theres something way too "Captain America" about the old postal colours or the new 5.5 for my liking.


----------

